

Please review my startup – Sinaalp - spplidom
http://www.sinaalp.com

======
spplidom
Sinaalp is a blend of a blog and a bookmarking website where users can save
and share links and thoughts(comments, status, or what the user wants).

These are examples of public profiles:
[http://www.sinaalp.com/::NestorBeteta/](http://www.sinaalp.com/::NestorBeteta/)
[http://www.sinaalp.com/::Sinaalp/](http://www.sinaalp.com/::Sinaalp/)

I sincerely apologize for the poor design, but it's all I could do by myself
so far. It has taken between 10 and 11 months to develop my proyect(website
sinaalp) in its entirety.

I would really appreciate your feedback and suggestions.

------
techaddict009
You need to work on design a lot. May be you can use bootstrap for the start.

------
yangeorget
How does it compare to delicious.com?

~~~
spplidom
The difference is that in Sinaalp (1) users can categorize their links. (2)
They can add the image that they wish to the link, (3) also share thoughts and
discuss them, also they can discuss the links. (4) Finally it has a global
search engine where users can search links by categories.

